# Storm - how did I get a palomino?



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Late February 2018



With the disappointment of Angel's infertility (another story entirely) behind me, I wondered if I'd ever find my next competition horse. I longed to be back in the saddle and eventually competing, even though it has currently been 3 years since I was last in the ring. I was lucky; the owner of the stallion to whom Angel was meant to be pregnant to was sympathetic to my plight. 
"If you decide you'd like to buy one of Eclipse's babies, I'll take the stud fee off their price for you."


So I went to look at the babies - 2 weanlings, 1 yearling. All colts, all palomino. I brought my best friend with me to stop me from agreeing to buy one just because I fell in love, like I always do, with every horse. I told her to only let me buy one if I was happy with _everything. _Looks, conformation, personality, expected height. I wasn't too keen on a weanling and one was already sold anyway, so I decided to look at the yearling. As soon as we entered the paddock he trotted straight up to us and put his nose up to my face. I kissed it and stroked his neck while I looked him up and down. He was pretty nice for a yearling. A bit gangly and butt-high, but had neat hooves, all of which he picked up nicely for me. He was expected to mature just over 16 hands. Smaller than Angel and finer boned, too, like his mother. The sire, Eclipse, was 16.3hh and built like a tank, but the mother, although the same height, was long-legged with the strong hindquarters of a jumper.


Stormy let me lead him around like a lamb and was constantly sniffing and gently nudging me, wanting to know what I was doing. He had a kind eye. I had ridden his sire and knew he at least had nice paces. So, I took the plunge and I bought the horse.


:runninghorse2:


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

*29th of April 2018*

Thanks to reduced hours at my old job, and the process of moving to a new job, I hadn't seen Storm since I bought him. I felt bad, of course, but that fuel and money could be better used. With my first proper paycheck fresh in the bank, I loaded up my bestie and a heap of horse gear (thanks mum) and took off to Storm's paddock, 90 mins away. Why wasn't he closer, you may ask. Free agistment. As he was in the awkward stage between halter-broken and ready for a saddle, I figured I'd rather keep him where it cost nothing, while he was spending most of his time growing.
Unfortunately, he got out and tried to mount a mare next door, so he had to be moved. His breeder said to let her know when I was done playing with him and she would come around and we could take him to his new home, away from mares, living with a chestnut gelding who needed a friend.


After spending a good 10 mins trying to figure out how to open the gate to his paddock (it was a trick! You were mean to go around!), we saw the horses. Storm was living with his weanling brothers and their dams, who were very good and putting him in his place. Lightning, his full brother, was first to say hello. I took some photos and sent them to Lightning's owner on Facebook, knowing she'd appreciate seeing him grow until he was old enough to head interstate to his new home.


I caught Storm easily, he gave me a kiss, and we took him to the round yard. He wasn't keen to leave his friends but he wasn't naughty either. I brushed him and even put a bridle on him! After spending time bonding and taking pictures and videos of him, we took him to his new paddock. He loaded on the truck so easily! He is a good boy.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Aw, I need some pictures of this sweet boy! Pretty please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

My baby boy!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it a trick of the light, or does he have the amber eyes of a champagne dilute?


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Change said:


> Is it a trick of the light, or does he have the amber eyes of a champagne dilute?



Trick of the light; his eyes are definitely brown! Be nice if he was champagne though


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

He’s really handsome! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

_*25th of May*_

Another trip to see Storm. We stopped by Horseland to get a grooming kit and a lead rope - both purple. I decided the other day to go halves in Storm with my best friend, so he is 'ours' now, not just mine. We gave him a good brush and combed his mane and tail. He needed a bath but it was too cold today. I noticed he had some holes in his leading training. He either did not understand what I was asking, or was being a stubborn butt head when I pulled on the lead rope. So I got my bestie to lead him and ask him to walk forward and when he didn't, I'd walk toward his rump to encourage him. As soon as he took a step, stop and reward him. We left it when he walked forward at first ask.


He also didn't like his off-side front leg being picked up. the others were all fine but he pulled away when I picked up the OSF. Again, we worked on it and left it when I was able to hold his foot for a small amount of time without him pulling away.


I am so grateful for this horse, he is such a sweet pea. He loves kisses and is so easy to do things with. I reckon he will be a cinch to break in.


----------

